# US Commerce Department Applies New Duties Against China



## Kimosabi (2 April 2007)

> *Commerce Department Applies New Duties Against China (Update7)*
> 
> By Mark Drajem
> 
> ...




Source ==> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=afwdIYwBdEWQ


----------

